# wiring a 220 volt delta unisaw and delta x5 planer



## naveall (Oct 28, 2008)

hello,

i need some help understanding exactly how to wire in outlet for my new delta x5 unasaw and x5 planer, i know they have the flat blade plug with the ground, can any one help me understand this better, i know (i think) i need to run a 60 amp breaker with at least 12-2 for wires or am i incorrect on this

thanks 

al


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

60 amp breaker requires #6 wire. What is the rating requirement of the saw and planer? That will determien what cable and breaker you need.


----------



## naveall (Oct 28, 2008)

*wiring a 220 volt delta unisaw and delta*

joe, 

since i am not sure i will find all this out tomorrow and put all of it in here, this is why i am asking, i am not sure, i can say that i have a new 200 amp main service in the shop and have the slots to add the breakers, what i was going to try to do is set the planer and table saw by each other to allow for the circiut to be as close as possible to run both tools off the same breaker since i will never be running both at the same time, if i can do that.

what i do know for fact is it is a single phase 230 amp motor and if i remember the circuit shoul dnot be less than #12 wire and should be protected with a min 20 amp time lag fuse?? i am not fimiliar with that term either, the outlet box photo i got with the saw shows two outlet the same one on top of the other and they are two flat plugs with a round ground, if that helps


----------



## theatretch85 (May 17, 2008)

Sounds like this uses a 20 amp 220 plug, 12 gauge wire, 20 amp circuit, flat blades and round ground pin, etc. 

Take a look at the following chart and let us know what the plug is:


----------



## naveall (Oct 28, 2008)

thanks, based on the pic above the outlet looks like any one from 6-30 r to 6-30 p, i was trying to scan down the page i have for this and had a major problem, since we have close to 5000 patterns on the puter is gets a bit crankie with me sometimes, not that i can blames it, plus god only knows how many of my daughter, does this sound correct.

since i have never wired a small plug like this i am asking to make sure i get it correct the first time or at least as close as i can, i have done a lot of the 220 for appliances, arc welder and such but not a small plug like these, i thought the white became a hot and the ground become the netural with the white taped to show it as a hot wire, i am confident with my abilities to do this and after just being quoted $202.90 to put a 110 volt outlet (this is to run a 12-2 out of the panel that is under 18 feet away, put in a gfci that we have and our gang box to the washing machine that we currently have a drop cord ran from the only outlet across the kitchen wall) in our house with less than 18 feet of wire, i think i will try to do this on my own, since the saw and planer have the exact plug, if i can get the pic scanned is it possible to run both these at the same outlet since i will never be running both tools at the same time, the table saw instructionsa say that the two flat plugs are current carrying and the longest or ground is round, i beleive that the saw has a magnetic induction motor, will find out more and add to my question


----------



## theatretch85 (May 17, 2008)

If you look at the top of the chart under where the amperage rating is at you will see the 6-30R is the Receptacle for the 6-30P (Plug).

30 amp circuit would require not less than 10 gauge wire to be run to the outlet; as far as plugging both into the same outlet at the same time, I doubt it. I don't believe there is a duplex version of this outlet, I believe it is only available in a single outlet. But you could certainly un-plug one tool and plug in the other sharing the same circuit/outlet.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

You'll love how those tools run when you switch them from 110 to 220. Makes a world of difference. 

May I suggest pulling an electrical permit to have a professional double-check your work, since you're not a professional electrician. That way you know you've done it right with the added benefit of having done it legally as well!


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

thekctermite said:


> You'll love how those tools run when you switch them from 110 to 220. Makes a world of difference.
> 
> May I suggest pulling an electrical permit to have a professional double-check your work, since you're not a professional electrician. That way you know you've done it right with the added benefit of having done it legally as well!


 
Best advice on this site ever! :thumbsup:


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Can you explain how 240 will run better than 120. I don't see it. The only advantage is you can use smaller cable but you need a double pole breaker.


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

joed said:


> Can you explain how 240 will run better than 120. I don't see it. The only advantage is you can use smaller cable but you need a double pole breaker.


It wont run better, but the motor will last longer. due to lower current draws at startup and less voltage drop through the motor.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Oh, it'll absolutely make a noticeable difference on a woodworking tool. I'm a woodworker...Hence the "termite" username...And my cabinet saw and bandsaw both came prewired for 110v. Switching them over to 220v makes them practically unstoppable. The table saw is nearly impossible to bog down at 220v, whereas it would easily bog down at 110v.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

thekctermite said:


> Oh, it'll absolutely make a noticeable difference on a woodworking tool. I'm a woodworker...Hence the "termite" username...And my cabinet saw and bandsaw both came prewired for 110v. Switching them over to 220v makes them practically unstoppable. The table saw is nearly impossible to bog down at 220v, whereas it would easily bog down at 110v.


 
That useally true for most single phase motor unless you get one of the *three* phase motor for woodworking tool now that is almost impossible to stop that sonvagunner.

Yeah I did hook up a nice but oldie delta radial arm tablesaw that have pretty insane power there it have 7.5 HP motor on it and I did cut with treated 6X6 lumber and it did not bog down at all.
{ it came with 14 inch blade )

Merci,Marc


----------



## naveall (Oct 28, 2008)

all good advise and that was the plan once i was done, i have discussed this with the guys that wired the house and garage to allow us to run these newer tools and the power difference is amazing, we ran the whole shop before on 4 20 amp fuses and we ran every single tool off the existing outlets and lights, now that everything is upgraded and runs the proper grounds our tools are running better and we have had a lot less surges in the tools, especailly the sanders, which we understood was one of the reasons we went through so many 1/3 sheet and detail sanders.

i still have to scan down the information on this so please be patient with me, we are building our inventory for our last big x-mas shows that we have this next month, so i have time to get all this done and will probally start this in december when we do not work or build anything, it is our family time, and to answer i am on disability from a service related injury, scrolling is my outlet for dealing with all this .


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

I currently own a delta unisaw and wired it 220v on a double pole 20Amp circuit. which I believe is the 3HP motor. BOB


----------

